# is Cooking Two 5-rib Prime Ribs in ONE oven OK?



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm serving around 20 people this christmas so I've preordered two 5-rib roasts. I was wondering if its ok to stick both of these ribs in the same oven and cook them at the same time, as long as I follow the 20 minutes per pound rule?
Will cooking two prime rib roasts side by side affect the cooking time in anyway? 
Let me know guys, i don't want to screw up the meat. Prime rib is toooo expensive to screw up.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

No problem,
Just stand the ribs up so there facing each other as if your putting your hands together to pray. Leave some space between the meat itself to allow for heat circulation. also be sure your roasting pan is beef enough to catch the fat as it renders.
Enjoy


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Buy a third and you may have additional visitors as well. 

...Where do you live?  *just kiddin'*


I'd also add that cooking them using a Programmable Thermometer. Cook it to just below your desired doneness and then let it sit for a good ten minutes or so before cutting.


Merry Christmas,

dan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Two points, with respect.
I advice against cooking anything with a probe thermometer inserted because of all the lose of juices. Also, you need to let your standing rib roast sit at least 20 minutes to allow for carry over cooking and for the juices to redistribute.


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!
Unfortunately i can't place them facing eachother in a straight line. I can place them parallel to eachother tho with a little space between. Is that ok? my oven isn't big enough 

Also, would it be ok to place the roasts on the oven rack without a pan (i dont mind cleaning the rack later  , and place the pan one level below it to catch the fat?

please let me know. You've been lots of help so far!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Parallel is fine. I would not place your roast directly on the rack for a # of reasons.I would add a nice 3/4 #s of mire poix in your roasting pan, this will benefit your Au Jus.


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

my oven can't fit two roasting pans, so I sort of have to use the oven rack to place them on. Do you have any other recommendations of how I should roast them if using the oven rack is not a good idea?


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

please let me know if roasting on the oven rack is really really a bad idea. and why....i feel like its the only option I have.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You don't need two roasting pans, just place them in one pan parallel to each other (facing each other).As far as using the rack to cook on, fat not only drips down, but because of the pressure that builds inside a protein will force spattering on your oven walls and oven floor. This fat is very combustible.Is your oven gas by any chance?


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

No my oven is not gas, it is electric.
I was told to use a rack and pan like this (so that the heat can move all around the roast and juices will drip into the pan):









But i cannot fit two roasts in one of these, nor can I fit two of these pans in my oven.
What kind of pan are you talking about that will fit both of my roasts?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think this type of roast is too marbled/fatty to roast at any great height above the pan. I think you'll have a house full of smoke and an odor that will be with you until Valentine's Day. 

Can you use another, larger oven at a nearby location, such as a neighbor's?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok.....do you roast a turkey in your oven for Thanksgiving? If yes, what weight and what type of pan?


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

yup, i've roasted a 20 pound turkey on the rack&pan pictured above. I have the rack/pan that I have posted above.
I haven't seen the actual rib roasts yet, i pre-ordered them from my butcher and am having the bones removed by him.
do you think they'll fit in that pan? Do you recommend I take out the rack and just use the pan in the picture above to make more room for 2 roasts?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

OK.so your roasting half the weight with your standing rib roasts than you did with your turkey using the same pan.35/40% of your weight will come from the bones, 5#s is not a large roast by any means. You should be fine using the pan you posted. The rack in the pan is fine if you are not planning on making a jus, in-which I recommend a mire poix.


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for the reassurance and the prompt replies!  One more question: Do you recommend I cook the roasts with the bones on, or have them removed by my butcher?
I'm actually planning on using this recipe:
what do you think?
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._29243,00.html


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Absolutely cook with the bones,

When your roast is done and rested, remove the bones and slice your roast. Meanwhile hide the bones from everyone so you can BBQ them the next day for the best ribs you have ever eaten.


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

not a bad idea  heck, i'm paying for the bones anyways..might as well keep 'em.
thanks again for all of your help. you might have saved christmas dinner 

by the way, what do you think about that recipe I posted? good one for primerib?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Be wary of the "20 minutes per pound" idea. Shape & density are much important factors than given credit. Surface to mass ratio should be a consideration. While a " ___ minutes per pound" is a rule of thumb... it is not 100%.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jim,

Interesting and true. But how do we help the home cook understand this theory. I think that is why the ____minutes per # is what is used.
Easy to understand for a novice.


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah, i'm not looking to get this down to a science. but enough for it to be an excellent prime rib.
if I take it out every hour or so and test the internal temperature, would that be ok?

thanks.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...alas, the road to perfection is paved with bricks of science....

Don't take it out! Test the temperature with the meat in the oven. You will drop the temperature too frequently. Even better, a "leave in" thermometer works best to avoid multiple punctures of the meat. Multiple punctures means multiple paths of which the juice may freely flow out.


----------



## jinglealltheway (Dec 22, 2005)

ok thanks for the tip.
i'll let you guys know how it turned out.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Throwing in my 2 cents: bone-in is always better!!!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Jim,

Even though a seasoned () chef may not prefer to use an in oven meat thermometer, it can be a nice tool for a novice. I've had much better results using the in-oven meat thermometer over the _X_ minutes per pound method.

With an in-oven thermometer there is no need to open the oven to check the temperature. Well, until it's done that is. There's also no need to have multiple holes where the thermomter has gone into the meat. You stick it once before cooking (from the top...on an angle going into the thickest part of the meat) and leave it. If you stick it in before cooking...the outer "crust" will brown and harden around the probe. If you forget and stick the probe in after the roast is good and hot...you have a running well of juice coming out where you just stuck the meat.

This may not be ideal, but it can yield good results which are much better than a overcooked rib roast. I think an in oven thermometer could really aid a novice cooks to have a type of consistancy when cooking meats of various types and sizes in any oven (familiar or not). But...this method is what works for me. I just wanted to convey the idea that it can be a nice tool for the "not so seasoned" cooks, who cook in their homes. If the question was asked by someone who was a bit more seasoned,such as yourself...I wouldn't have answered...nor would any advice I would give be fruitful to them.

Merry Christmas,

dan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I roasted a two-bone rib roast last night using the method in James Beard's cookbook. For a 4-5 pound roast you crank the oven to 500 degrees F for 35 minutes (don't open the oven or you lose heat and therefore time). Then lower the temperature to 325 and finish it for about 30 minutes. Mine took 50 minutes, but I took it out at 140 degrees internal temperature and let it rest, loosely covered, for 20 minutes. It was PERFECTLY medium rare. I had crusted it with a mixture of kosher salt, freshly ground pepper, garlic powder (granules) and an Italian herb mix.

I took the roast off the bones after letting it rest and sliced it that way. The ribs are for me! I crisped them under the broiler a couple of minutes and had a gnaw-fest. YUM! :lips:

By the way, I used an instant-read thermometer after the first 30 minutes at 325 and again after another 20. Before using it I calibrated it using boiling water (it was at least 20 degrees hot before I did this!).


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

An alternative to using the rack pictured is to cut carrots in half and lay them down in the bottom of the pan with stalks of celery. Use this as your roasting rack and you're killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Dan,
I'm right there with ya'! 
Good eating to you and yours this holiday season!:beer:


----------



## david chenelle (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote by gone fishing
>With an in-oven thermometer there is no need to open the oven to check the temperature. Well, until it's done that is. There's also no need to have multiple holes where the thermomter has gone into the meat. You stick it once before cooking (from the top...on an angle going into the thickest part of the meat) and leave it. If you stick it in before cooking...the outer "crust" will brown and harden around the probe. If you forget and stick the probe in after the roast is good and hot...you have a running well of juice coming out where you just stuck the meat.

I am a seasoned Chef and I do use in oven thermometers all of the time. Believe me when you are cooking multiple items and serving three parties at once there is no way one can keep in thier head all that is going on in the ovens as well as dealing with the issues that may arise when cooking banquets for weddings, company parties, dealing with clueless wait staff, etc. In oven therms react exactly as you outlined above. There isn't any blood/juice loss as long as you don't pierce meat that has already been cooked. Piercing it raw then cooking is the way to go if you are using an in oven thermometers. I have had great success with these. I cook until the temp hits 125. Then I pull it out and let it stand for 30 minutes. The carry over cooking tops it to 140. Be sure that the roast isn't in any area that has drafts of air blowing on it as this will cool it down before it hits 140. The result is a perfect med.rare from end to end. I don't really use the so many minutes per pound rule due to the fact that many times the roast tends to overcook due to a plethora of reasons, (altitude vs. sea level, fat/marbling content, size, shape, is your oven "hot" or does it run a little cooler at different temps, hot spots in the oven, are you placing a mirepoix in the pan as this now becomes more of a pseudo pot roast and does cause steam to emanate from the vegetables as the roasting proceeds, etc.) 
Any ways I hope all turned out well for you. I had roast goose for Christmas eve. That turned out perfectly roasted and yes I used an in oven thermometer while I did a number of tasks including drinking and being merry. :beer:
Happy Holidays, happy new year, etc.
David


----------



## eileen money (Dec 7, 2013)

can you tell me what temp you cook your prime ribs to get med rare end to end,I usually do 325 but then I get the meat to done w/a ring,I'd like to get mr end to end top to bottom,can you help,thx 7bone prime rib


----------



## steadyjohn (Feb 1, 2014)

How can there be "Anything" wrong with haviong two 5 rib prime ribs?  Yes is it OK. it will take no longer than if it were one with the combined weight.  But unlike others have done I'd give it 30 minutes at 500 degrees.  Then down to 200 degrees and approx 25 minutes per pound.  That way it will be the same color all the way though.  135 for rare is perfext.


----------



## cindyland (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## kellyjg (Apr 16, 2017)

I have 2 /5pbs prime ribs it's all could get now I have cooked bigger 1 lg prime rib b4 my ? Is they are the same size my partner says cook both like its 1 5 lbs so she says both of them should cook same amount of time as 1 5 lbs roast I think I should cook like its 1 /10 lbs roast help feeling confused


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Cooking time depends on the mass of the item being cooked. More mass/thicker equals longer cooking time.

So your partner is more correct. You have two five pound roasts. Of course everyone's oven is a little different so no one can give exact times but follow the time for the five pound roast and keep an eye on both.


----------

